# AF delay with progesterone supplements



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

If my pregnancy test 11 dpt is negative and I still haven't got AF, by how many days can I delay AF by carrying on with the progesterone pessaries?

thanx

zuzzy


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi zuzzy
im not a nurse but the test date your clinic gives you is your hpt test day ..if neg then you stop the pessarys the clinic will tell you that when you ring with a result.some girls dont bleed while taking them but i actually bled on day 11 after ec (test day 16 post et)
hope this helps.
dont stop taking pessaries if you think you might be pg tho
marzy


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

It's complicated, but let's put it this way... I have an interest in delaying AF as much as possible even if I get BFN...

I have cervical stenosis. Whenever I get AF it is very painful; sometimes I don't bleed at all and the blood builds up in the uterus and hurts like hell. If I get BFN on this cycle, I will have an operation to try to fix this. My doc needs a few days after the pregnancy test to organize everything. I don't want to get AF until AFTER the operation, in order to avoid the pain.

Hope  this makes sense...

love to all
zuzzy


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

zuzzy
oh i see...
well hopefully it will be bfp
..but if not allthe best with op
take care
x


----------



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, I'm just bumping this up as I'd like an answer from Ruth if possible.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If the consultant is happy for you to continue with progesterone then in theory you can continue indefinately but it is important to do the test when advised. Also be aware that the progesterone will delay af for some time but won't delay it forever as the body will get to a point where it will override the drugs you are giving it.

Ruth


----------

